# new angels



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

been trying to take better pics. finally got some of these 8 angels (thanks to 'action' setting and a chair for better focus :wink2.

they're almost quarter size now, dimes when i got them.

tank is a 40b w/ an eheim 2076 filter. 40% wc's, twice a week. fed 2-3x daily.

tankmates are some ember tetras, platys and an albino bn.

hope to get them up to size when i can move them into my larger community tank. but right now, that tank is ruled by some adult dd's and i'm afraid these little ones would have problems.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice looking angels. I have only only one but it's one of my favorite fish.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are nice. More light or OCF would allow you to increase shutter speed and aperture.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

nice angels


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Very nice angels! Any pics of the ember tetras? I just love them.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Those are nice. More light or OCF would allow you to increase shutter speed and aperture.


thanks!

it's embarrassing what little i know about cameras. as you've gathered, i'm a 'choose my setting on the wheel thingy,' click, and pray it was in focus type guy! i will never admit how many shots i took to get these 'in focus' ones!

cheers,

Bump:


RWaters said:


> Very nice angels! Any pics of the ember tetras? I just love them.


lol...see my response to houseofcards. no way am i gonna tackle a tetra!

i love 'em too.

best,


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

trailsnale said:


> it's embarrassing what little i know about cameras. as you've gathered, i'm a 'choose my setting on the wheel thingy,' click, and pray it was in focus type guy! i will never admit how many shots i took to get these 'in focus' ones!


Well you fooled me, those look pretty good! Just saying if you can throw more light on them you'll up your shutter speed and They'll be a little crisper, but great job setting the wheel thingy. :smile2:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You'll have to feed those guys often so they'll fill out nicely. Keep your tank clean since you'll be feeding a lot.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> You'll have to feed those guys often so they'll fill out nicely. Keep your tank clean since you'll be feeding a lot.


doing 40% wc's twice a week. feeding 2-3x a day. since it's a planted tank, i'm only siphoning water. not disturbing the gravel. i'd appreciate your input as i'm hoping to avoid stunted growth.

my only other experience w/ angels has been w/ dd's. and i gather they don't put on the size as other scalare or altums... (?)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. You can lightly siphon the gravel surface for detritus.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

What type of angels did you get?


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidZ said:


> What type of angels did you get?


orinoco altums.

hope to update this thread when they get bigger and i move them into a taller tank. i know many angels look pretty similar at this size, maybe by then they'll show some distinctiveness...good catch on your part!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool. Are they wild or tank bred? Are you using regular tap or RO?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

love it! can we get a whole tank picture


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> Cool. Are they wild or tank bred? Are you using regular tap or RO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


wild. 

tap. was concerned about ph swing. in wild, they're at 5ish. here, i'm about 7-7.5. importer splits the difference to about 6, which is key. still, i did a long drip and everyone has come thru just fine.

imo, immediate wc's and a varied diet have allowed their immune system to ramp up (i'm positively no expert here). i'm just tickled they're doing well.

tonite's feeding was the first time i've seen any aggression between them. maybe a slight pecking order is being established, which i consider normal and another good sign. fingers crossed!

Bump:


ichy said:


> love it! can we get a whole tank picture


thanks! 

think a 'cluster' of misc, odds and ends of vals and crypts, lol. nothing but embarrassment on this site of plant specialists :grin2: it's just a grow-out tank for fish/plants, and permanent home to a couple livebearers.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm. You might want to match their wild TDS, ph. I hadn't seen much long term success with wilds in higher tds Params.

If you keep the tank clean and stable, that might be good enough. You might want to do a black water biotope. Stuff your tank with driftwood or peat in the filter. With luck, your angles will be as big as this.
https://youtu.be/gVc5zOxzfQk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> Hmmm. You might want to match their wild TDS, ph. I hadn't seen much long term success with wilds in higher tds Params.
> 
> If you keep the tank clean and stable, that might be good enough. You might want to do a black water biotope. Stuff your tank with driftwood or peat in the filter. With luck, your angles will be as big as this.
> https://youtu.be/gVc5zOxzfQk
> ...


humbled....

assume you noticed the water...wow!!! yeah, i can only hope for half that size and feel i'm doing great. appreciate your insight, my first rodeo. everytime i approach the tank, i count, then breathe a sigh of relief when i reach 8!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

A full grown wild angel is prettier than anything, even discus 
Well, a wild green discus is a tie.


----------

